# Half truncated icosidodecahedron



## bibideebah (Jan 19, 2021)

Alright so, I really want to see this shape carved in wood. I think it looks sick


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

M. C. Escher included the dodecahedron in this graphic design called "Reptiles." It's just left of center in the upper part. This is what was left after half truncating the "icosi" part.


----------

